# My 30g tank........



## phoenix05 (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a 30g tank with 7gold fish 1 clear fish a sucker fish and an upside down catfish and have no problems right now i understand someday ill prob have to upgraded to a bigger tank again but for now i have no problems im running two filters ones for a 20g and the other is for a 30g . SO people who say you should only have 2 goldfish in a 30g tank amazes me. not saying there wrong or im right just that wow. My tank seems fine to me.

i tried to post the URL but it wouldnt let me yet. so blah


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*:glasses-wink: The number of fish, or variety of fish you keep in a 30 gal tank depends largely on how you care for that tank. Goldfish are notorious for quickly fouling tank water, due to the large ammounts of waste they produce. However...if you want to do regular and larger water changes, and have large filters, and plenty of biological material to handle that waste, the skys the limit......Almost *


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Phoenix. 
You are correct, most people will tell you that 2 goldfish is about the limit for a tank that size. The little 2 inch long fish that you have are fine in larger numbers, but as they grow they will each need more room than what will be available to them in that tank. It is the reason people will usually advise the larger tank for more fish. Very soon, your fish will be too big to all share a home that small, that is when the decision to re-home the fish is going to be harder. By then you will have become attached to them.


----------

